# Ground Effects for '03 Spec V



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I was just looking everywhere on the internet for ground effects kits for an '03 Sentra SE-R Spec V. Does anyone know where I can find some? Thanks!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Try searching the forums at www.b15sentra.net and www.thevboard.com. There's tons of information about kits there. 

_Edit: What kind of kit are you looking for exactly? There's a few companies in mind, depending if you're looking for aggressive or more sleeper._


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Try searching the forums at www.b15sentra.net and www.thevboard.com. There's tons of information about kits there.
> 
> Edit: What kind of kit are you looking for exactly? There's a few companies in mind, depending if you're looking for aggressive or more sleeper. *


Nothing says sleeper like an ugly backend that doesn't match the lines of the rest of the car!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

The only rear end kit that I would even consider to put on my ride is the Erebuni, and as much as I'm on a lot of these forums, I still have yet to see *ONE* person have it on their B15. So, I'm stuck with the stock rear bumper.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Stillen, VIS, Henshin (Buddy Club 2) are all available....NISMO and others will hopefully be following soon...

Peace


----------

